

If you could meet one person that could help grow your business who would that be? - startupnz
http://www.start-up.co.nz/if-you-could-meet-one-person-that-could-help-grow-your-business-who-would-that-be/

======
zaidf
It would be better if you linked directly to the source(in this case, Seth
Godin) than copy paste the entire text and drop a little "courtesy" note at
the end of it.

